# Poll in favorite hollowing tool/ bore.



## Anthony (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm taking this poll because I'm going to make my own carbide tip bore. I would like opinions on favorite style of bore. 
I failed to mention in my interdiction that I have a background in machining. I have turned most kinds of metal on a lathe but never wood . I have made my own tool bits for specific jobs and from the look of it the carbide bores are really basic , but which one to make ??


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Why just make one?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Anthony (Jun 16, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Why just make one?


Good point .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 16, 2016)

I have quite a few homemade from myself and others on here. Some are flat, cupped etc and they all serve a place IMO. I also really like the termite hollowing tool from One-way but not every person gets it to place nice with them. You could easily build your own bar to accept that ring tool but like I said not many people like it, it however works excellent for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2016)

Cody I just watched a video on that termite. To me it looks noticeably slower than the round or square carbide tools (Tick Tools) I use. What is the advantage of it over a conventional carbide hollower or bowl gouge? I'm not knocking it heck I have never even held one, just curious why you think it performs better. This is the one I watched.


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 16, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Cody I just watched a video on that termite. To me it looks noticeably slower than the round or square carbide tools (Tick Tools) I use. What is the advantage of it over a conventional carbide hollower or bowl gouge? I'm not knocking it heck I have never even held one, just curious why you think it performs better. This is the one I watched.



If it's good and sharp I would say it's faster than my Carbide when I drill a 1 inch hole to start it off from. The only spot it's slower is in the center of a bowl in the inside. It takes a correct angle to get it to cut. 

Pros are it will never roll on you. Anyone who's ran the round Carbide will know that once you get to far off the center and coming around the edge (9 o clock) it's gonna not be good. You can also to flat sides right down something like a kidded box with ease running the circle straight up and down and it cuts really nice with no chance of a catch. Also end grain stuff it shines on with leaving a really nice cut. 

That tool can be super aggressive when you start opening the ring to a say 2 and 7 o clock postion and it will remove some serious wood. 

Like I said a lot of people don't like them but for me it's great. I bought the small one off here from someone used then bought the .625 bar with the big cutter and made my own handle. I have since put the small ring in the big bar and don't use the big one unless messing with wet wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 16, 2016)

Something like this is a good place to start:






Another with the bit angled about 45 degrees to the left would be my next choice. After that, a swan neck tool would be next in line for me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

